# Anybody Used Autosmart Wax?



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

My local AS rep has just been in and is raving on about there wax. He says it it has a really high carnauba content - priced well too at £25.

I am thinking of trying it on my alloys as an alternative to Swissvax Autobahn


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah. it is mega. Get some.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i have heard good reports but iam yet to use it


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145931&page=5


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Serious said:


> Yeah. it is mega. Get some.


He's next at our place in 2 weeks time - I'm having some!:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to give it a try, although as yet it's durability hasn't been documented. Having just bought some Colli it kind of rules it out.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Try it on the bodywork as well as the wheels you wont be disappointed.

As for durability i put one coat on my roof when it came out 4 months ago and still going strong.

But by far the best feature is the absolute ease of use. Put it on as thick/thin as you like and leave it 15 mins or 15 hours and it just wipes off with ease.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

its a good wax for 25 quid but it doesnt last long maybe two weeks especially if you wash your van as much as me !! i usually use r222 concours wax it has a great shine and lasts a good six weeks!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

stewartmak7 said:


> its a good wax for 25 quid but it doesnt last long maybe two weeks especially if you wash your van as much as me !! i usually use r222 concours wax it has a great shine and lasts a good six weeks!


I think your doing something very seriously wrong if your only getting 2 weeks from it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

thats after been stood for 5-6 week then driven 40-50 mile a day for 3 week at its first wash in 10-11 week to see if protection would be there and it was beaded and sheeted well

View attachment 11575


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a superb wax, and as hinted at, it's very very easy to use, and seems very durable to me (no drop off in beading or sheeting after 4 weeks)


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> But by far the best feature is the absolute ease of use. Put it on as thick/thin as you like and leave it 15 mins or 15 hours and it just wipes off with ease.


+1 for this.

Not many durable waxes in this price range you can do the whole car, have a snack and a ciggy then buff.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> But by far the best feature is the absolute ease of use. Put it on as thick/thin as you like and leave it 15 mins or 15 hours and it just wipes off with ease.


It's look like CG5050 but with nice toffee smell :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its only let down is poor label and name


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

i agree it couldve been packaged better! still like the smell though and did like the way it went on


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tried this with my local rep ages ago, i was very impressed with the ease of use on and off, smells nice to

Gav


----------



## MrSimba (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep used some and its very good!

Quite a 'hard' wax not anywhere near as soft as say Victoria Concourse which is my 'usual' find I really have to scrape it out of the tub mind you that might be because its so f'kin cold out there at the moment!!!

Looks stunning when on though!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

to me if you was to go to a customer and show them this it looks a bit tacky dare i say pound shop looks.think they should rethink the label as lots of valeters etc use there products.
top product with poor label.to me there looking at different market for the wax and more thought should have gone into design of label.but saying that ive got a tub on its way so i have two so somet good about it

View attachment 11577


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MrSimba said:


> Yep used some and its very good!
> 
> Quite a 'hard' wax not anywhere near as soft as say Victoria Concourse which is my 'usual' find I really have to scrape it out of the tub mind you that might be because its so f'kin cold out there at the moment!!!
> 
> Looks stunning when on though!


leave it in house or some where warm thats what i do


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to agree with the packaging its not the best but i suppose its down to how it performs, however first impressions and all that

Gav


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You either love or hate the packaging. To be honest a few people have said they love the way they that they have kept the packaging plain and simple because they know the actual product inside is good. No need for wild claims or silk bags/wooden boxes this is WAX and it works.

Me personally i dont mind the packaging. If i got a pot of wax out in a silk bag and tried selling it to an everday valetors they would think i was winding them up.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> You either love or hate the packaging. To be honest a few people have said they love the way they that they have kept the packaging plain and simple because they know the actual product inside is good. No need for wild claims or silk bags/wooden boxes this is WAX and it works.
> 
> Me personally i dont mind the packaging. If i got a pot of wax out in a silk bag and tried selling it to an everday valetors they would think i was winding them up.


im not knocking the product but come on be serious a bit more thought could have gone into that.lables are not that exspensive to produce


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

is the product anygood i think i am going to purchase it this week how much did it cost you per tub how does it compare to dodo juice and poorboys natty paste wax


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

inkey said:


> is the product anygood i think i am going to purchase it this week how much did it cost you per tub how does it compare to dodo juice and poorboys natty paste wax


easier to use than dodo as good in performance if not better and cheaper.dont know about poorboys never used it


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

My rep does this the AS WAX for £30 i saw him today and didn't get it but i look at it every time i see him. 
I have a pot of Dodo BA i'm working through that i love at the minute.

I may buy it with next months wages


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

My local rep handed a tub in to me the other day and ask me to try it on the RS and tell him what I think of it. The plan is to get the RS into the garage on Friday and Saturday to give it the works and get a coat or two on before I park it up for going away on my holidays. 

I'll let you all know what I think :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> im not knocking the product but come on be serious a bit more thought could have gone into that.lables are not that exspensive to produce


Im not quite sure what else they could of done with the label to be honest Chris. Its red blue and white (AS colours) and says what it needs to say. I honestly do not mind the label. If anything im not keen on the actual pot itself but pots are not cheap to have made in your own design unless you buy a massive amount and would of increased the price of the actual wax.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It is a great wax, some of the best beading I've seen :doublesho.

I'd buy one but I can pop down the road a borrow Swiftjon's!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Im not quite sure what else they could of done with the label to be honest Chris. Its red blue and white (AS colours) and says what it needs to say. I honestly do not mind the label. If anything im not keen on the actual pot itself but pots are not cheap to have made in your own design unless you buy a massive amount and would of increased the price of the actual wax.


its just the wax bit looks massive and just dont do it for me looks cheap and if it was better would say would open up to more buyers.we had all this build up off secret ingredients etc then label like that.surely there was more designs put forward.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

chrisc said:


> its just the wax bit looks massive and just dont do it for me looks cheap and if it was better would say would open up to more buyers.we had all this build up off secret ingredients etc then label like that.surely there was more designs put forward.


What you have to remember is that we are a trade organisation, selling to businesses. Our products are only sold by the Autosmart franchisees, from an Autosmart showroom. Therefore our packaging doesn't have to stand out and scream "buy me", whilst fighting for space in Halfords or similar. What is important to us is that the product is excellent, the packaging is practical and fit for purpose and that it clearly looks like an Autosmart product and fits on the showroom. This was the brief that we all worked to and to be honest, we're pretty satisfied that we met this brief. 
Sue


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ and that's why I love AS products. Simple packaging and honest products which do the job they're designed to do.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Sue J said:


> What you have to remember is that we are a trade organisation, selling to businesses. Our products are only sold by the Autosmart franchisees, from an Autosmart showroom. Therefore our packaging doesn't have to stand out and scream "buy me", whilst fighting for space in Halfords or similar. What is important to us is that the product is excellent, the packaging is practical and fit for purpose and that it clearly looks like an Autosmart product and fits on the showroom. This was the brief that we all worked to and to be honest, we're pretty satisfied that we met this brief.
> Sue


it is a exellent product.but still dont like the label its the only product of yours what i think should have had a better label.all the others 5ltrs etc are spot on tell you what ratio etc to use.but like you say you cater more for trade than tha retail sector.any how keep up the good work and bringing stuff out for me to buy:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> You either love or hate the packaging. To be honest a few people have said they love the way they that they have kept the packaging plain and simple because they know the actual product inside is good. No need for wild claims or silk bags/wooden boxes this is WAX and it works.
> 
> Me personally i dont mind the packaging. If i got a pot of wax out in a silk bag and tried selling it to an everday valetors they would think i was winding them up.


Always a good product "pro product" does not need "big show" and day after day the people will know who is the best .

Some companies produce normal wax and they put some silk bag , special box etc.. to make normal wax more special ! and already they know their product have some cons !

i hope my english help me to put this Criticism or reservation:
Why we call expensive wax ....Called High-end wax ? 
the high end wax must give me great finish rather than great silk bag!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got some of this from Trade counter and waiting' for 2 days do to the full monty and see how it comes up. With all the "talk" about this product i think by the sounds of it does what it says on the tin.

If packed in a special box in a trade environment it will just be thrown, currently it's simple and effective.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Where to buy Autosmart WAX online shop ?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the packaging. Blunt and simple. 

Why on earth would I want to pay for packaging, I want to pay for the product !


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I used this wax for the first time today. Quite impressed actually :thumb:

Goes on and wipes off with hardly any effort at all.

For £25, it was good buy 





































I'll get a beading shot next time it rains


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone else think this is the iPhone 2g? Testing the waters, missing key things like packaging etc?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sounds good.

Have a free tub at work. Must try.

Hmmm AG HD vs AS wax.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks great, where can I buy this from online?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Thebay?


----------

